# A Trout Fling



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

If Anyone Is Interested Otter, Andre, Fisherman Steve, Orest, And Cast Daddy "l" Will Be Trout Fishing At Centenial Lake And If You Like Just Drop On Bye And Say Hi . Saturday From 8am Until. In Columbia Maryland


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man... I wish I could be there... have prior engagment... hope you guys nail them!


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Have you had good luck at Centennial Lake in the past? My wife and myself have fished there last summer on my porta-boat, and love it. Tons of Bass everywhere! I noticed they will be stocking the lake with about 2,500 trout this season. Pretty good odds there! Good luck guys...!!!


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*If*

It Don't Freeze Salt I Think That We Should Be And Do Ok, And Don't Worry My Friend We Will Save You Some


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I*

Was There On Yesterday And Caught 6 In About An Hour . Useing A Little Spoon


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

*Trout Stocking*

Does anyone know of any trout stocking in northern va? I know that Four Mile Run stocks trout, but I dont think it's very good for spinning reels.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Centenial*

I may venture out and join up with you all,

what size spoon were you using? 1/4 oz?

If not I may swing by armetisia, I know both were pre season stocked,


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*it's on*

see y'all tommorow.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Flounderfinder,

They stock trout in two lakes in Northern VA. Season pass is 35 dollars to use both lakes but you will also need VA fresh water license. Lakes are called Lake Fairfax in Herndon and Lake Accotink in Springfield.

I should be hitting Lake Accotink this weekend. I'll post how I do.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Saturday Success ?*

How did you all do at Centennial? I went to Armetisia for about and hour and a half, but had problems with rod guides and spool freezing over.


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Sea Salt. Good luck and let us know how you do. I may head out there Monday if the weatherman is wrong.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Trout Report For 2-19-2005*

Fisherman Steve , Otter , Orest, Andre, And Me Castdaddy L . We Did 'nt Catch A Damn Thing . The Highlight Of The Day Was When Andrs's Son Allen Fell Into The Water At Lake Greenbelt While Playing With A Broker Fishing Rod That Someone Had Left Behind.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Trout plans this weekend*

Do you all have plans for this weekend? I am interested in hooking up with you all, to pick up some of the finer points.


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

Try to fish Lake fairfax this week.

every Fridays they alternate stocking trout

both were stocked with trout now but Accotink

you might have to wait til next stock date...which is coming Friday....then it's back to Lake Fairfax again for next Friday.... If any of you wanna show up ..I live only minutes from Lake Accotink...... I will bring Trout magnets..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I fished Lake Accotink on Saturday and today. Didn't catch a thing. But today I did see someone bring in a nice trout, looked like about 15 to 20 inches. 

If anyone is planning to hit accotink this friday, let me know. They will stock it this friday. I also will be fishing Lake Fairfax tomorrow during my lunch break. I will keep you posted.


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

Where are good place to fish for trout in lake Fairfax?.....never been there Do they have dam like Lake Accotink or do you just fish the lake?


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

I hit up Centennial Lake on Monday...not a bite! Sure was a nice day though...!!!  

"A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work"

...So true


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

Just got back from lake Accotink........ not a thing.... fished spillway and walk towards dam but not a bite..... did not see anyone catching anything neither........ might have to make a trup to lake Fairfax tomorrow...


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Went to lake Needwood*

in rockville yesterday. Managed 3 nice rainbow on lures. Guy next to me caught a dozen or so on powerbait. 

Depended on where you were on the lake (obviously  ). Guys over by the dam couldn't buy a bite, moved near the canoes/rocky beach (where they put the trout in) and had some luck.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I've hit Lake Fairfax this afternoon and it was a slow day. I've heard yesterday was pretty good. Looking forward to this friday when Lake Accotink will be stocked.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Backlash help*

HELP

I have a new light action PENN rod and reel that I am trying to use in fresh water until the bay and ocean take off.

I keep getting back lashes. At first I thought it was the ice on the line, Saturday was a bit cold. 

Now I am not sure if the lure is too light, Im casting too hard, to heavy line, etc.

Anyone have any things i can troubleshoot as in fix?

Thx


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It would help to know what model reel you have and also the weight of the rod. Most of the Penn stuff is for saltwater fishing and doesn't lend itself to freshwater, especially trout fishing. 

Catman.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Backlash Supplement*

Hi,

It is a freshwater rod, a $59 combo that my wife picked up for me from bass pro shops. Not 100% on the reel model. I was using 10 lb line and throwing a 1/4 to 1/2 ounce spinner (rooster tail). The thing was it was not happening every cast, just sometimes. Will try a lighter line, but the 10 lb is nice, would i be better off with a 4, 6, or 8 lb?

I am far from an experienced fisherman, I just enjoy fishing> i have tried to purchase quality, gear and tackle, so my line, reel and rod may not be super quality.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Reel type ?*

Is the reel a spinning reel or baitcaster ?

What type of action does the Rod have ? (is it light, med - light, medium, etc.) The rod will normally say it on the side.

If it's light and you're going for trout, 10lbs is overkill...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Your rod should have a weight rating on it. If it's higher than 1/4 - 1/2 oz. you're going to have trouble casting. Agree that 10#'s is overkill. Drop down to 4#'s. I really think your combo is a little too heavy for trout fishing. If you have some extra $ stop by BPS and talk to them about an ultra light outfit.

Catman.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thx*

Cat and Ex-

Thanks for the information. I guess I will have to break down and buy a few more fresh water combos, for each different situation or at least spool a lighter line. 

Too bad this isn't as "simple"  as tossing a bottom rig with a 4 oz pyramid and taking a nap.

Oh well


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Trout Fishing At Lake Artamesia*

ON SATURDAY I WILL BE FISHING IN GREENBELT MARYLAND AT LAKE ART. IF YOU ARE PLANNING ON TROUT FISHING THIS IS AN EXCELLENT LAKE TO FISH AND I CAN SHOW YOU ALL OF MY LURES THAT HAVE CAUGHT FISH WITH. PLEASE BRING YOUR OWN ROD I WILL HAVE PLENTY OF FISHING LINE AND LURES. WHAT YOU CAN EXPECT FROM LAKE ART. IS : TROUT, CRAPPIE, BASS, AND STOCKED WALLEYE. IF YOU HAVE ANY ?S PLEASE CALL ME OR E-MAIL ME "L" 443-285-8000 ext- 2210. and there is no cost.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Cast Daddy Still Fishing*

Hey Cast

You still planning on fishing this Saturday? was not sure if the snow changed your plans.

Thx

Jeff


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Just went to lake accotink and they were catching 20 inch rainbows... I'm still a novice and came home empty handed... I still need to figure out how to rig my stuff and correctly retrieve it, it was comical how some guy 10 feet from me was catching one every 3 to 5 cast while i'm trying to figure out what i'm doing wrong and what he is doing... I guess I need to put in the time and effort to get the skills...


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'v fished Accotink and have caught alot of nice size trout, but that was below the dam,did you try and see what he was using for bait or what type of lure he was using,maybe I can help you there. TRIGGER


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Triggerfish,

Thanks for the offer. I was fishing below the dam. He was using white trout magnet with sometype of bobber and he was jigging it. I will probaly head out to walmart or SA tonight to get some white trout magnet and the bobber he was using. I will be heading to accotink tomorrow morning at 7am if you want to join me. I will probaly be at the dam around the center.


----------



## Timberfish (May 4, 2004)

*Cught limit at lake waterford*

Caught my limit in two hours. Was using pink poer bait. There was a good skim of ice. But was able to but sthrough it with agallon jug and rope. Headin back tomorrow... Hopefully they'll still be bitting good.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*only one at Armetisia*

Was at Armetisia today. C/R one rainbow on a small brown rooster tail on the third cast. The other 150 casts were just for practice. Some others there but dont think anyone had any other luck


----------

